# panther grouper internal disease



## ralph892 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a panther grouper and it has brown streaks internally about mid abdomen. They are going from the bottom of the fish to the top. It looks like it is in the intestine or what ever is the equivalent in the fish. Does anyone know what this is? Need Pic?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A picture would be helpful, yes. It sounds like you are describing a natural color variation of the species.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

I agree it sounds as though it could be the coloration for this fish... 

What size tank do you have? if you don't know already please be aware that these fish get to more then a foot and a half in size and require a very large tank (if you didn't already know). In a smaller tank it may become more aggressive then it normally would... and it's already classified as aggressive:shock:

Do you have a pic?


----------

